# Whitewater Books



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

yo yall i am pimpin some schweet books on my whitewaterweb site

http://www.whitewateraddiction.com - clik on the books link

u can help a starving raft guide.

- but in all seriousness there are some great books there. any suggestions to add would be welcome.


----------

